# Zombie Survival Test



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Check this out 
http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=5349989821747660792

here's my score: Official Survivor
Congratulations! You scored 83%! 
Whether through ferocity or quickness, you made it out. You made the right choice most of the time, but you probably screwed up somewhere. Nobody's perfect, at least you're alive.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I made a 73! What a dumbass test! I would have graded that just a bit differently. Here's how you survive a Zombie Apocalypse: Find an ammo and gun shop, hole up with canned food and water, barricade that place from top to bottom and kill any frigging thing that moves outside the goddamn place. Have as few people as you can get away with. They take up food and other supplies that you will desperately need. I trust the friends I have and they will do very nicely. Why save people on top of a mall? Anyone of them might kill you for your stuff, could be infected without letting anyone know about it (That would be a fine how do you do, if you woke up in the middle of the night and some schmuck you rescued was trying to take a bite out of you.) and that makes less people you have to take care of or listen to them come up with dumb solutions to get out of a jam. THAT'S HOW YOU SURVIVE! IMO if you're stupid, you need to be eaten by the ravenous dead.  :zombie:


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey sinister, what kind of weapons did you pick? I went with the shotgun for the firearms question and the bo/staff for the last question when you are out of everything and down to hand to hand combat.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I chose every type of weapon I could get my hands on, that is why I chose to make a fortress out of a gun store. I also picked a Pick-Up for off road purposes just in case I had to make it to like say a mountain retreat that could be easily defended. As for last resort weapon, I went for a baseball bat and have myself decked out in full riot gear something that couldn't be easily bitten through. I think I would make out pretty well in that situation and judging from your score Bones, I would say that you would too.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

60% wow... I'm really not that good... 

Whether it was the fact that you could run faster, or were just plain lucky, you made it out alive. Even you aren't sure why. But you're sure as hell not going back, or risking your ass for anyone else from now on.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

70%


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

75%.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

70%...I guess I made bad armor choices...Maybe I a lighter vehicle too.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Official Survivor
Congratulations! You scored 67%! 
Whether through ferocity or quickness, you made it out. You made the right choice most of the time, but you probably screwed up somewhere. Nobody's perfect, at least you're alive.

I guess I should learn where the nearest gun shop is. Plus I really couldn't bring myself to shoot or blow up my closest friend so I stashed her. Maybe someday someone will come up with a cure for this cursed Zombie affliction and I can go back and save her.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

74%

The questions were a little too slanted towards grabbing everything you can (whether you could realistically carry it or not) and killing whomever crosses your path (regardless of how valuable or skilled they may be).

Ah, it's just a silly quiz.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)




----------

